
Donald Trump TIME Person of the Year - k-mcgrady
http://time.com/time-person-of-the-year-2016-donald-trump-choice/
======
amingilani
I hope this doesn't get flagged. Despite being political, it's a pretty big
story.

~~~
k-mcgrady
I was thinking the same thing and Trump is only part of the story. There are
interesting articles on the other candidates. I hesitated before posting it
but I don't believe it's a purely political article and considering the
article ends up on HN annually it wouldn't be right to ban it this year.

Edit: There's an interesting part on 'the hackers' [1]

[1] [http://time.com/time-person-of-the-year-2016-hackers-
runner-...](http://time.com/time-person-of-the-year-2016-hackers-runner-
up/?iid=toc)

Edit 2: Great, flagged. I'm all for a week of no political news on here but
it's a stretch to call this political. If certain users can't engage in civil
discussion ban the users - not the discussion.

~~~
dang
> _it 's a stretch to call this political_

I'm sorry to disappoint, but it's really not a stretch to call "Donald Trump
person of the year" a political story.

We're planning to go back to the status quo ante—with a few adjustments—once
the no-politics-weeks thing is over. But even under HN's normal conditions,
this article would be off-topic.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Ok, I accept that in no-politics week it may not be allowed, however:

>> "But even under HN's normal conditions, this article would be off-topic."

There were multiple parts to the piece, one of which was the impact hackers
have had globally in 2016 (not just on the US election).

~~~
dang
Perhaps if that bit were a separate article it would be different. In this
case the gravitational pull of the lede would be guaranteed to overwhelm
everything else.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Ok, understood. Just trying to get a sense of what's permitted.

